# Covid test help.



## MINI1430 (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi
Iam new to the forum and hope someone can help.My father recently passed away in Orihuela. He had been resident in Spain for 20 years.
My brother is travelling to Alicante on the 10th August returning the 11th August.He is fully vaccinated but I cannot establish whether he has to take a covid test in Spain before returning and given the fact he will be in Spain for less than 48 hours. Can anyone offer advice please?
Thanks.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

The UK Government is no longer recommending not to travel to Spain for non-essential reasons. In addition, from 19th July, travellers coming from Spain –which remains within the “amber” category– who have received the full vaccination programme set out by the UK's National Health Service (NHS) and who are UK residents will not need to comply with the quarantine requirement or taking a COVID test on the 8th day of their arrival, when entering England, Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland. In all cases, it is still necessary to take a test before leaving Spain and another test on the 2nd day after returning.


----------



## MINI1430 (Aug 4, 2021)

woodpecker9 said:


> The UK Government is no longer recommending not to travel to Spain for non-essential reasons. In addition, from 19th July, travellers coming from Spain –which remains within the “amber” category– who have received the full vaccination programme set out by the UK's National Health Service (NHS) and who are UK residents will not need to comply with the quarantine requirement or taking a COVID test on the 8th day of their arrival, when entering England, Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland. In all cases, it is still necessary to take a test before leaving Spain and another test on the 2nd day after returning.


Many thanks 
I'll to try and get the test done on the first day there to get the result in time.Anywhere recommended ie Alicante airport or Orihuela Costa?.I've since read that you can take a test in the UK up to 3 days before the day of the return trip from Spain!....


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

MINI1430 said:


> Many thanks
> I'll to try and get the test done on the first day there to get the result in time.Anywhere recommended ie Alicante airport or Orihuela Costa?.I've since read that you can take a test in the UK up to 3 days before the day of the return trip from Spain!....


Hi MINI

Just make sure your return airline is aware of what you say. If an airline is ignorant of the rules or has any doubt they will refuse you boarding.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

woodpecker9 said:


> Hi MINI
> 
> Just make sure your return airline is aware of what you say. If an airline is ignorant of the rules or has any doubt they will refuse you boarding.


The airlines are sometimes ignorant of the rules. About two weeks ago, I was traveling from Madrid to Mexico City. I was going to spend a week in Mexico and then go to the United States. Upon boarding the plane in Madrid, the Iberia lady claimed I needed to quarantine in Mexico for two weeks prior to going to the United States. Since my ticket was for only five days in Mexico, she refused me entry because I did not have enough time to quarantine.

I explained to her that I was fully vaccinated in the United States and already had an appointment in Mexico for an antigen test for entry. Furthermore, the US had no quarantine requirement. She did not believe me. I asked her to call another employee over. The second Iberia employee agreed with me. The first employee did not believe the second Iberia employee and called a third over. The third agreed with me and the second employee. The first Iberia employee finally let me board the plane.

In conclusion, you need to know the rules and not let an airline employee mess around with you


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

timwip said:


> The airlines are sometimes ignorant of the rules. About two weeks ago, I was traveling from Madrid to Mexico City. I was going to spend a week in Mexico and then go to the United States. Upon boarding the plane in Madrid, the Iberia lady claimed I needed to quarantine in Mexico for two weeks prior to going to the United States. Since my ticket was for only five days in Mexico, she refused me entry because I did not have enough time to quarantine.
> 
> I explained to her that I was fully vaccinated in the United States and already had an appointment in Mexico for an antigen test for entry. Furthermore, the US had no quarantine requirement. She did not believe me. I asked her to call another employee over. The second Iberia employee agreed with me. The first employee did not believe the second Iberia employee and called a third over. The third agreed with me and the second employee. The first Iberia employee finally let me board the plane.
> 
> In conclusion, you need to know the rules and not let an airline employee mess around with you


A perfect example, but while the airline staff are debating your situation the flight might be taking off. There will be no compensation. Airlines have been made unofficial immigration and border control organisations; they get big fines if they get it wrong, so if they are unsure boarding will be denied. If you have doubts or concerns get it in writing that you can travel from the airline first. An email should do. I had all this nonsense going to the UK with a non EU partner that was EU resident, some airline said yes, others said no and some said depends on the colour of your underwear.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

woodpecker9 said:


> A perfect example, but while the airline staff are debating your situation the flight might be taking off. There will be no compensation. Airlines have been made unofficial immigration and border control organisations; they get big fines if they get it wrong, so if they are unsure boarding will be denied. If you have doubts or concerns get it in writing that you can travel from the airline first. An email should do. I had all this nonsense going to the UK with a non EU partner that was EU resident, some airline said yes, others said no and some said depends on the colour of your underwear.


The bizarre thing is that there was never a question as to whether I could legally enter Mexico. The question was whether I could legally enter the United States after spending only a week in Mexico. You would think that is the problem of the Mexico City airline employee when I was trying to board the plane to the United States.


----------

